# Workshop Clock



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Although this piece is not of my own design, it was cut and constructed by me. Had a blast making it. The minature tools inside are all motorized and turn. The clock is lit from top to bottom for that extra look. The small sign that is hung on the back wall of the clock's workshop, is a replica of one in my shop. Hope you like it.
Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

a couple more


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

!!!!!

:notworthy:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

streamwinner said:


> !!!!!
> 
> :notworthy:


+1 
amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is too cool, very neat. :thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Ken, Wow! that is awesome. How long do you have in that? Where have you been finding any spare time on the lathe with a project like that going?:laughing:

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

jdixon said:


> How long do you have in that? Where have you been finding any spare time on the lathe with a project like that going?


 
Unfortunately, I never recorded the hours on this one. I wish that I did but I didn't so the best I can tell you is that the time flies by quickly when I'm in the shop, so it didn't take long at all. :no: As far as the lathe goes, I'm trying to squeeze it in as best I can. I find that if I spend too long on something new, I get frustrated and learn nothing. Shorter, more enjoyable sessions is the way to go for me.
Thanks for the compliment guys.
Ken


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats amazing, it looks flawless. Great work.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If patience is a virtue, you must be very virtuous.
Beautiul :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

We were at woodcraft the other day and my daughter saw a music box she wants to make for her little sister. Of course it had to be a scroll project that was very intricate. Now I'll have to go out and get a scroll saw... oh the horror!

Very nice work Ken. Any pointers?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*He has no time for anything else!*

That's incredible young man, coming from an oldphart! I'll bet your wife always knows exactly where you are, in the workshop right?
How do you find time to post on this forum, and still have a life? :boat: 
I vote you King Scroller, your eminence! :yes: 
BTW, who dusts the inside of the clockworks/woodworks? Compressed air? Tinkerbell? :laughing: bill


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

... my hands would never allow me to do that delicate work.
you my friend, have the hands of as surgeon. :notworthy:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Incredible, Ken!! The intricate details are fantastic. Good job!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ken,
Fantastic job. I like the design and the fact that the tools actually work. I may have to put one of these on my list. What did you make it out of?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bill, good call on the compressed air for the dusting. It does a great job. As far as my wife, you're right, she always knows where to find me, in the shop. Posting is easy, I have to do something while the finish is drying on my projects. :yes:

Mike, the clock is made out of oak with poplar accents.

Thanks for all of the compliments guys, I hope my head will fit through the shop door now.
:laughing:

Ken


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude, I think you're a sure bet for the woodworkingtalk.com Hall of Fame after seeing that one.

Rob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

THERE'S A HALL OF FAME?!?!?!?!?:laughing:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Just awesomw!!!!


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> THERE'S A HALL OF FAME?!?!?!?!?:laughing:


There is now :thumbsup:
Awesome work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Aw, c'mon. I'm blushin' over here. :blush:
Ken


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah! I love the new title. Well deserved. Really.

And it will also be obvious the next time I post a scroll saw project that you're the HOFer and I'm just a dude. Everything is relative.:laughing:

Rob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

rocklobster said:


> Yeah! I love the new title. Well deserved. Really.
> 
> And it will also be obvious the next time I post a scroll saw project that you're the HOFer and I'm just a dude.


:laughing: I was wondering if anyone would notice the change. You should change yours to "a very observant dude". :laughing:
My wife thinks that the HOFer is funny but she also like the title of "King Scroller". She keeps substituting "king scroller" in the lyrics to Metallica's song "King Nothing". She's a bit of a nut, but a loveable nut.
Thanks for the compliment Rob.
Ken


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Wowser that quite the clock for the shop. Beautiful to say the lease


----------



## unnamedny (Apr 9, 2009)

Amazing! Looks somewhat like and old russian luxury house
here is the link http://englishrussia.com/?p=1872


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is simply awesome. You have amazing talent Ken.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Once again I am totally amazed at your work!Your skills are beyond the reach of most mortals.Itchy


----------



## AKEL35 (Dec 3, 2009)

emeğine sağlık çok güzel olmuş


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken,

I think I figured out that Akel is from Turkey. I used one of those online translators and _emeğine sağlık çok güzel olmuş_ came out as "Very beautiful has become to her work health." 

I'd take that as a compliment. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeez, Kenbo, how do you make the time to do all that fantastic work you do?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

phinds said:


> Jeez, Kenbo, how do you make the time to do all that fantastic work you do?


Although I'm just a young guy, I've come to appreciate that life is short and that if you truly love something, you'll make time for it. Even if it is only a few minutes a day, there's always time for something, or someone, that you love.
Ken


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesome!!!!! Can't think of anything else to say...except maybe.....WOW!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Nice*

Kenbo,
That is one beautiful clock, i have seen alot of your projects and they all amaze me. You truly have a god given gift.
What you mentioned about life being short, and taking time to do things you love or have always wanted to do, well for a young fella you are so right. So many people go around saying that " i'm gonna do that one of these days" and uausually that day never comes. 
Keep up the fantastic work :thumbsup:.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

*Yikes!*

I just scratch my head and say-How does he do that!-Itchy


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Fantastic work Ken.:notworthy:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks again guys. By the way, is there anyone who can give a human generated translation of Akel35's post. I'm not quite understanding the literal translation from the internet.
Ken


----------



## Maveric777 (Jul 30, 2008)

I Googled the translation and this is what I came up with...



> emeğine sağlık çok güzel olmuş
> _Turkish - English_
> health was very good to labor


 
Ummmm.....:boat:..... We may have lost something in translation?...:laughing:


----------

